# Ambulance vs train



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.statter911.com/2015/09/12/caught-on-video-train-hits-ambulance/


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like the ambulance had its rear-end on the tracks......


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Really amazes me how people will just sit there and not let the vehicle get off the tracks. They need to be charged with attempted manslaughter.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Put the ambulance in gear and ram your way off the track.
Better than getting smashed by a train.
They were probably all just sitting there with the cell phone's camera ready waiting to get the picture.

I drive with them all day, *not all,* but the majority of drivers SUCK!
All they think of is themselves.
Dog eat dog.:smokin:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Why is it everybody else's fault but the ambulance driver? Why did he think he could fit? He could have stayed on the other side of the tracks....in fact, this proves he SHOULD have.....


----------

